# Campag Learning Curve



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2011)

Just back from my first 12 mile ride on the winter bike I've just built. This is the first 'proper' ride since a couple of shakedown rides I did highlighted a couple of areas requiring some tweaking, therefore the first ride I've really been able to sit back and absorb the bikes character.

So, general consensus on the new hack............99% love it. It rides really smoothly and feels very sure footed. I've not pushed any boundaries, but it's not a bike for that style of riding so I doubt I ever will tbh.

The only thing that doesn't feel instantly right is the Campag 10 speed drivetrain. It's smooth enough, and works as you would expect, but I couldn't imagine why anyone would have it on anything other than a tourer/winter bike. I certainly wouldn't want it on my CAAD10. I have to admit I think it suits the Peugeot perfectly, (perhaps as well innit!), I just need to get used to it as my CAAD has full DA and shifts much quicker than the Campag does. 

I feel the shift throw is unnecessarily long, and I'm not sure about the way the shift levers 'float', is it possible to lock them into one position? I'll get used to them as the bike is about relaxed riding, whereas if I'd built it a balls out road bike I'd be replacing it with 105.

Anyway, just thought I'd share this for anyone who may be considering Campag for their build. It looks good, it works as you'd expect, but if you are used to Shimano it has a very different feel to what your used to.

If anyone knows if you can lock the floaty shift levers in one position please let me know


----------



## VamP (30 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Just back from my first 12 mile ride on the winter bike I've just built. This is the first 'proper' ride since a couple of shakedown rides I did highlighted a couple of areas requiring some tweaking, therefore the first ride I've really been able to sit back and absorb the bikes character.
> 
> So, general consensus on the new hack............99% love it. It rides really smoothly and feels very sure footed. I've not pushed any boundaries, but it's not a bike for that style of riding so I doubt I ever will tbh.
> 
> ...




I think it's what you're used to.


I have recently added an Ultegra equipped bike to my fleet, and after the Centaur equipped road bike I have to say Ultegra feels kinda... erm, tinny? It's certainly not any faster shifting than the Centaur, or the Xenon entry level system I had previously. I have not tried Dura Ace so cannot comment about how that feels.

Most people consider the long throw on Campag shifters a plus. Some people even combine Ergo shifters with Shimano.

Not sure what you mean by shift lever 'float'.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2011)

VamP said:


> Not sure what you mean by shift lever 'float'.


Hi Vamp, what I mean by 'lever float' is the way the shift levers are movable, i.e. they 'float' around if you apply backwards pressure on them, whereas Shimano ones just work side to side. It's probably just a characteristic tbh, and I am getting used to them. Like I said I think they suit they relaxed nature of the bike I built them on so I'm not unhappy about them, just learning something new 

[EDIT] I do actually like the fact the front mech is not a regimentally indexed as a Shimano one, so you can adjust it on the fly if your chains rubbing.


----------



## PpPete (30 Aug 2011)

I find Shimano levers "floaty" compared with Campag.
Not sure what you mean by applying "backwards pressure"....


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2011)

PpPete said:


> I find Shimano levers "floaty" compared with Campag.
> Not sure what you mean by applying "backwards pressure"....



As someone else said it's what you're used to I suppose. I can't figure why anyone would find Shimano floaty, but that's because it's what I've ridden for years I guess. To try and explain what I mean by 'floaty' levers I've taken some pics.

CAMPAG VELOCE LEVER IN 'STANDARD' POSITION







CAMPAG VELOCE LEVER 'FLOATED' BACKWARDS AWAY FROM BRAKE LEVER






SHIMANO DURA-ACE LEVER. REMAINS IN THIS POSITION AND DOES NOT 'FLOAT' BACKWARDS AWAY FROM BRAKE LEVER






This should clearly explain what I was reffering to


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Aug 2011)

Do your levers have adjustable reach as it might be something to do with that?


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Do your levers have adjustable reach as it might be something to do with that?



I can't see anything saying they are adjustable. The full techs and specs are HERE. It's weird because the Shimano ones obviously need to move backwards as well, but the shift levers only move back when the brake lever is pressed, they don't move backwards independently like the Campy ones?
I've just accepted it as an Italian quirk


----------



## Baggy (30 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I can't see anything saying they are adjustable. The full techs and specs are HERE. It's weird because the Shimano ones obviously need to move backwards as well, but the shift levers only move back when the brake lever is pressed, they don't move backwards independently like the Campy ones?
> I've just accepted it as an Italian quirk


I always thought it was to make it easier for a wide range of hand sizes to use the shifters. I noticed it at first, but don't move them around any more, just click them straight over. I find my 105 levers catch. I like Campag and Shimano, but on balance find the Campag hood more comfortable (plus the older shifters I have let you change up or down 3 gears at a time, which come sin surprisingly handy).


----------



## Wankelschrauben (31 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I can't see anything saying they are adjustable. The full techs and specs are HERE. It's weird because the Shimano ones obviously need to move backwards as well, but the shift levers only move back when the brake lever is pressed, they don't move backwards independently like the Campy ones?
> I've just accepted it as an Italian quirk




It is the way they are attached, the Shimano ones are attached to the brake lever as a part of the shifting mech, the Campag shifting mech is nothing to do with the brake lever and is therfore independant.

If the shifting lever didn't "float" it would snap off when you pulled on the brakes.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Aug 2011)

Wankelschrauben said:


> It is the way they are attached, the Shimano ones are attached to the brake lever as a part of the shifting mech, the Campag shifting mech is nothing to do with the brake lever and is therfore independant.
> 
> If the shifting lever didn't "float" it would snap off when you pulled on the brakes.



Simple as that, I thank you Sir


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Aug 2011)

Campag is more maintainable (you can replace pretty much any little bit), so makes sense that its seperate from the brake lever blade.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Campag is more maintainable (you can replace pretty much any little bit), so makes sense that its seperate from the brake lever blade.



That's good to know, I've just been having a nosey HERE actually. The only thing I was advised about is the hard plastic cable routing guide that sits under the hood. Seems odd that a part that could get easily popped out while routing a cable is not available separately, but hey ho, I didn't lose any when I fitted them


----------



## Paul.G. (27 Sep 2011)

Campag wears in, Shimano wears out!


----------



## Winnershsaint (12 Oct 2011)

I kind of like the Campag Centaur stuff on my new bike. I've got small hands and being able to pull the levers back if I'm riding on the drops makes changing much easier than it is on my Shimano Tiagra equipped bike.


----------



## Hont (13 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I can't see anything saying they are adjustable. The full techs and specs are HERE. It's weird because the Shimano ones obviously need to move backwards as well, but the shift levers only move back when the brake lever is pressed, they don't move backwards independently like the Campy ones?




SRAM are the same. You get used to it (actually quite like it now). (The SRAM's, though, are adjustable for reach).


----------

